# Which concert should I choose?



## Guest

I'm planning to try and get tickets for a Proms concert this month. I'd be interested to read which one of the two I can go to you would choose, preferably with some explanation of what it is about the programme that you would recommend to me. I'm looking for more than mere exhortation from the usual fans (you might see what I mean when you see the choice!)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Andris Nelsons: 
*Glinka *(Overture from Ruslan and Ludmilla); 
*Emily Howard* (Calculus of the Nervous System - 1st UK performance); 
*Shostakovich *(Symphony No. 7, 'Leningrad')

OR

Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Sir Simon Rattle:
*Ligeti* Atmospheres
*Wagner *Prelude, Act 1: Lohengrin
*Sibelius* Symphony No. 4
*Debussy *Jeux
*Ravel *Daphnis and Chloe

Whilst I've never heard any of this in concert before, I'm familiar with the Ligeti, Shostakovich and Glinka. Should I pick what I'm familiar with? Or go for something I've never heard? Should I automatically pick the brand new Howard, just because it's a premiere? If I'm not familiar with it, should I try to listen to it before I go, or come to it fresh?

Last, the concerts are at the Royal Albert Hall - where should I sit? (or stand).

Thanks

[PS - The Rattle seems to be sold out, but I might be able to get a standing ticket]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

THE SECOND ONE! Not just because of _Atmosphères_ but the range in repertoire would be much more exciting than a 5 minute overture, a premiere and a 70 minute symphony. Five amazing works in the second concert would be the better option.


----------



## Moira

As CoAG says, the second one. That's why it is already sold out. 

Go for the first one if you can't get tickets to the second and then enjoy it without worrying about having delayed for so long.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

MacLeod said:


> I'm planning to try and get tickets for a Proms concert this month. ..
> 
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Andris Nelsons...
> 
> OR
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Sir Simon Rattle...
> 
> Last, the concerts are at the Royal Albert Hall - where should I sit? (or stand).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> [PS - The Rattle seems to be sold out, but I might be able to get a standing ticket]


On repertoire, I would choose the second concert. Although an admirer of Shostakovich, I don't rate the seventh highly, agreeing with Ernest Newman's remark that, in order to find where this work, over an hour long, on the musical map, you should look on the seventieth degree of longitude and the last degree of platitude. Sibelius 4 is one of my favourite symphonies, and I'd love to hear _Atmospheres _live. Just a shame that "Daphnis and Chloe" must be only the suite, not the whole work.

On performers, Berlin wins hands down.

Sit opposite the stage, maybe six to ten feet higher than the stage. I sat there for the rehearsal of the Brian _Gothic _last year and it was fine.


----------



## Lenfer

As much as I like *Shostakovich* if I had the choice I'd also choose the second concert. Whichever you choose I hope you have a great time.  :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Standing room? Ugh. Get it via the web instead. Attend the first.


----------



## Ravndal

The second one! Berlin phil. is playing the same pieces in Oslo as well  But it costs like 110£...


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the replies.

I've had to make the choice, based on availability, and go for the first. I didn't fancy taking the risk that I might not be able to 'prom' at the Rattle concert.

For those unfamiliar with 'promming', here's the explanation...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/features/how-to-prom



> Up to 1,400 standing places are available for each Proms concert at the Royal Albert Hall. The traditionally low prices allow you to enjoy world-class performances for just £5.00 each (or even less with a Season Ticket or Weekend Promming Pass). There are two standing areas: the Arena, located directly in front of the stage, and the Gallery, running round the top of the Hall. All spaces are unreserved.


Worth standing for £5? I should cocoa! But I live over 300 miles from London, so to travel on the off-chance that I might get in is too risky (even tho' I'd find plenty else to do in the capital, of course).

Is anyone familiar with Emily Howard's work?


----------



## Sid James

IN terms of the progams, I would personally go to the 2nd concert. Even though I'm no Wagner fan - but that work is thankfully short - and the Sibelius is his finest symphony imo but bloody depressing.

However great coverage of some big works of modernist period with Debussy, Ravel and Ligeti there.

But its up to you, the first program looks good too, and always good to have a new work.


----------



## Lenfer

MacLeod said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I've had to make the choice, based on availability, and go for the first. I didn't fancy taking the risk that I might not be able to 'prom' at the Rattle concert.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with 'promming', here's the explanation...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/features/how-to-prom
> 
> Worth standing for £5? I should cocoa! But I live over 300 miles from London, so to travel on the off-chance that I might get in is too risky (even tho' I'd find plenty else to do in the capital, of course).
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Emily Howard's work?


I'm not familiar with her work but I did look her up when I go my proms program in the mail. I can't see why it wouldn't be a good night. I've been to the proms a couple of times this year I normally go a few times it's always good even if the performance is a bit well...

May I ask have you stood before? I can't imagine standing but that website made it look quite fun. 

Edit:

I wanted to add hotels (even the good ones) are *SUPER* cheap in *London* right now because of the *Olympics* they are terribly under booked.


----------



## Guest

Lenfer said:


> May I ask have you stood before? I can't imagine standing but that website made it look quite fun.


Not at a classical concert, no, though at rock concerts, yes (last one was Wilco, I think and much longer ago at a day-long festival - Knebworth) so standing wouldn't be a problem in itself. The promming does look fun - the genteel equivalent of the mosh pit?


----------



## Guest

Now back from visit to London, just wanted to say that I thoroughly enjoyed the Prom. The Royal Albert Hall was just about full (7,000 capacity, I think).

The Glinka was a lively opener, though my inexpert ear was disappointed at the quality of the sound - timpani and brass seemed to overwhelm the muted strings.

The Howard had more silence than notes - a little too ephemeral for my tastes, though the atmosphere and tension created were tangible. This was more than compensated for by the Shostakovich - so many notes, and so much noise that the conductor only just managed to keep track of it all. You can't complain about value for money! Seriously though, the sheer power of the orchestra (now better arranged, with the additional brass and percussion almost at the back of the stage) in the climaxes was awesome. I must say that whilst I like his power, there is something 'over-the-top' about all that I've heard of Shostakovich - he makes me laugh, and I'm not sure whether he is being ironic or serious.

Experienced Prommers may know otherwise, but I get the impression that they tend to be very positive, so the length of an ovation may not be an indicator of their judgement of quality. Nevertheless, we made the conductor come back four times.


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> Now back from visit to London, just wanted to say that I thoroughly enjoyed the Prom. The Royal Albert Hall was just about full (7,000 capacity, I think).
> 
> The Glinka was a lively opener, though my inexpert ear was disappointed at the quality of the sound - timpani and brass seemed to overwhelm the muted strings.
> 
> The Howard had more silence than notes - a little too ephemeral for my tastes, though the atmosphere and tension created were tangible. This was more than compensated for by the Shostakovich - so many notes, and so much noise that the conductor only just managed to keep track of it all. You can't complain about value for money! Seriously though, the sheer power of the orchestra (now better arranged, with the additional brass and percussion almost at the back of the stage) in the climaxes was awesome. I must say that whilst I like his power, there is something 'over-the-top' about all that I've heard of Shostakovich - he makes me laugh, and I'm not sure whether he is being ironic or serious.
> 
> Experienced Prommers may know otherwise, but I get the impression that they tend to be very positive, so the length of an ovation may not be an indicator of their judgement of quality. Nevertheless, we made the conductor come back four times.


Thank you for your followup.

Horenstein and Barbirolli had some enchanting evenings inside that big cave.

At 33, it's probably too early to tell for Andris Nelsons. So far, he's doing most things right. Connecting to important conductors such as Jansons and Jarvi (two good Shosty men there). Developing a recording career on Orfeo. And brandishing a big smile, as well as a very large beat. It's the latter I wish he'd restrain. No wonder he "just managed to keep track of all," with the extreme wingspan.

Anyway, he's apparently one to watch for the future, as he hopefully begins to take chances.

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Vaneyes

A positive review for the aforementioned BPO/Rattle Ligeti et al concert. Also, a BBC listen link.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...in-Philharmonic-Royal-Albert-Hall-review.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2012/august-30


----------



## Guest

Thanks - I'll be able to listen to what I missed!

BTW - I was able to record the Shostakovich onto my PC via BBC iPlayer and now have it as an mp3. I'm sure I can hear my coughing...

Perhaps COAG should do the same with the Ligeti?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

MacLeod said:


> I must say that whilst I like his power, there is something 'over-the-top' about all that I've heard of Shostakovich - he makes me laugh, and I'm not sure whether he is being ironic or serious.


I don't think he knew either



> Experienced Prommers may know otherwise, but I get the impression that they tend to be very positive, so the length of an ovation may not be an indicator of their judgement of quality. Nevertheless, we made the conductor come back four times.


Only four?! I used to go to the Proms a lot and I think it would kindest to say that the Prommers are generous to a fault and then some.

Glad you enjoyed yourself, though.


----------



## moozentertainment

I preferred 2nd One. Even am also didn't hear about these two events. now only i search with Google read with reviews. i read good review about 2nd one only, so i would like to refer the 2nd one. i hope you after atturn share with me. how was the concert?


----------



## Guest

moozentertainment said:


> I preferred 2nd One. Even am also didn't hear about these two events. now only i search with Google read with reviews. i read good review about 2nd one only, so i would like to refer the 2nd one. i hope you after atturn share with me. how was the concert?


Here was one review about the first...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/aug/22/prom-510-csbo-nelsons-review

I think Tim Ashley and I agreed.


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> THE SECOND ONE! Not just because of _Atmosphères_ but the range in repertoire would be much more exciting than a 5 minute overture, a premiere and a 70 minute symphony. Five amazing works in the second concert would be the better option.


I am agreed here:
Unless you are desperate to hear live music 'at the proms,' I'd not attend if I could not get a ticket to the second program. 
Not knowing the work of Ms. Howard enough to gamble on all my money's worth riding on the premiere of maybe a twelve minute piece, and a slip of an overture (not caring for the Russian romantics, light or heavy) and finding Shostakovich more tedious than in any way 'interesting.' -passing by this program is a no-brainer for me, as dictated by my preference and taste.

I suppose there is something of a ritual satisfaction in attending any proms concert, but as a Yank, I have no such 'pull' toward that particular tradition. I would not attend 'just to attend' and wait and spend the money on a concert I could get to another time and place, the program of which was near as interesting as the second of your two choices.


----------

